# David and Luigi du Dantero - SW Regionals



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Just got done uploading David and Luigi's obedience routine from the 2010 SW Regionals, they earned a 99 and the comment from the judge that it has been years since he's seen an obedience routine like that. He started off the critique with "how you say the winner" LOL Which turned out to end up being true, they did win the Regionals for the second year in a row. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcc37eqYsPM


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

amazing team


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Congrats David, Luigi and Kadi....That dog and his training is something to behold.


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

David and Luigi OB and protection from a different angle. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrNy7SipROc


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7UAL_X8Lfxs


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> Just got done uploading David and Luigi's obedience routine from the 2010 SW Regionals, they earned a 99 and the comment from the judge that it has been years since he's seen an obedience routine like that. He started off the critique with "how you say the winner" LOL Which turned out to end up being true, they did win the Regionals for the second year in a row.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcc37eqYsPM


Congrats again to David and Luigi for putting in a stellar performance. That is THE visual for a OB routine to keep in your head while training.=P~

And kudos to Kadi too for breeding such a nice boy


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Wow! Wonderful routine and team - just amazing how intune to each other they are! Congrats to David, Luigi and Kadi!


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

It was a really great performance from a wonderful team! Flashy and correct.

Laura
Member of the Squeegie Fan Club


----------



## Michelle Kutelis (Sep 28, 2006)

I think I had the best view of this routine, other than the judge.  

Beautiful to watch, and a great team.


----------



## Dana McMahan (Apr 5, 2006)

Thanks for videoing this Kadi. Gives me an idea of what to work on! lol .... this is a spectacular team and I can't wait to see them kick butt at the mali nationals this year!


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Excellent and thanks


----------



## Fred Hassen (Mar 23, 2010)

Candy Eggert said:


> Congrats again to David and Luigi for putting in a stellar performance. That is THE visual for a OB routine to keep in your head while training.=P~
> 
> And kudos to Kadi too for breeding such a nice boy


That was awesome! That guy is definetly prepared.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Lacey Vessell said:


> Wow! Wonderful routine and team - just amazing how intune to each other they are! Congrats to David, Luigi and Kadi!


Truly a great team.


----------



## Toran Scott (Mar 27, 2009)

Just watched the ob and protection, what a great routine in both. Very nice dog, well trained and good genetics. That was a pleasure to watch. Thanks for sharing guys.
Toran


----------

